
Smartphone Addiction Associated with Impaired Decision-Making - laurex
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2019/03/21/brazilian-researchers-say-smartphone-addiction-is-real-and-that-its-associated-with-impaired-decision-making/
======
panarky
Smartphone addiction causes impaired decision making?

Or impaired decision making causes smartphone addiction?

Or a third unknown cause like diet or education or social media usage causes
both of them?

~~~
zwaps
Social class and education level perhaps?

I feel like the awareness about the dangers of social media and cellphone
usage is higher in people who are affine to tech and education.

Implied would be an exploitative effect of what big tech companies are doing
(to people)

~~~
rwnspace
I think class/education i.e. social capital is a major factor. Consider that
the cohort in this study (linked elsewhere in this thread) are all graduate
students. I expect you'd find the effect sizes of this study would
significantly increase given a sample of college dropouts rather than
graduates.

I'm a dropout from a great Philosophy course: I had pre-existing problems with
substance abuse, and addiction vendors like Reddit and YouTube allowed me to
pour away my attention in a similar way when the coursework load (and my
stress) increased. Smartphones provide yet another vector for existing
psychopathologies to play themselves out.

This vindictive industry damages social cohesion and changes destinies. I now
sell second-hand phones in a major UK city, and my experience is that
surveillance capitalism/the digital addiction industry is cleaving out a new
underclass from the working class: as a child, your membership is determined
by whether or not your parents are addicted to smartphones.

------
georgios
The study referenced in the post:
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyt.2019.0007...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyt.2019.00073/full)

